# -는 걸



## AccioJo

Can somebody explain to me the pattern -는 걸?What does it mean ,how is it used ,and examples ,please!
 감사합니다


----------



## kenjoluma

AccioJo said:


> Can somebody explain to me the pattern -는 걸?What does it mean ,how is it used ,and examples ,please!
> 감사합니다



1. Short version

'-는걸' shows speaker's surprise or frustration that one doesn't know the factual information you considered everyone should know.

Accio는 지금 어디 있어? 왜 안 와?
Where's Accio now? Why doesn't he/she come?​걔는 지금 유럽에 있는걸?
He/She is in Europe now. (Didn't you know? I thought you knew!)​

2. Further explanation

I think you know '걸' is, most of the time, a shortened form of '것을'. (e.g. 너를 to 널, 나를 to 날)

Therefore, the etymology of '-는걸', obviously, can be regarded '-는 것을'. And of course something (probably a verb in the end) is omitted for some reason. 




> 는걸 < 는 것을 < 는/은 것을 (a verb)




You need to consider the context to figure out what this omitted verb would be. Generally speaking, that would be '왜 모르냐?' Let me give you one example.


Accio는 유럽에 살고 있다. 모든 사람들이 그걸 알고 있다. 나도 알고 있고, 너도 그걸 알고 있다고 난 생각했다. 그런데 너가 그것을 모르다니 난 이해할 수 없다.
Accio lives in Europe. Everyone knows that. I know that, and I thought you knew that, too. But now you say you didn't know that, I don't understand.​
Accio는 유럽에 살고 있는 것을 너는 왜 모르는지 이상하다.
Accio lives in Europe and I find it[that you don't know] very strange.​
Accio는 유럽에 살고 있는 것을...
Accio lives in Europe (but)...​
Accio는 유럽에 살고 있는 걸...
Accio lives in Europe...​
Accio는 유럽에 살고 있는걸?
Accio lives in Eruope (why didn't you...?)​
I really hope you followed the process of reasoning.


----------



## AccioJo

Oh ,yes ,it cleared up ,thank you!And Im so glad I could understand the example sentences , so that boosts up my confidence  Thanks again!


----------



## p0p0popo

so the lyrics in the songs 좋은 날-아이유

나는요 오빠가 좋은걸 어떡해

means  "I like you(brother) why didn't you know??  How can I do?"
It it correct?


----------



## oloekis

p0p0popo said:


> so the lyrics in the songs 좋은 날-아이유
> 
> 나는요 오빠가 좋은걸 어떡해
> 
> means "I like you(brother) why didn't you know?? How can I do?"
> It it correct?


 

It means "I, myself, like him, what am I going to do?"

나는요 - I, myself
좋은걸 - like
오빠가 - him
어떡해 - what am I going to do?

Although there are more expression in it, added by way of speaking.


----------



## p0p0popo

then, why use 좋은걸 instead of 좋아 ??
I was confused
thank you for answer my question


----------



## oloekis

Hi, p0p0.

좋은걸 is short for 좋은것*을*, which modifies "어떡해".

나는요 오빠가 좋은것을 어떡해 = what am I going to do *about* (me) liking him? = I like him, what am I going to do about(= liking him) it?


----------



## p0p0popo

oh! I understand very clear now 
thank you

To test that I was truly understand it  

in the song 사랑인걸요 - 써니, 태연
사랑인걸요 is mean  "A thing that is love" is it correct?

and


> 걔는 지금 유럽에 있는걸?
> He/She is in Europe now. (Didn't you know? I thought you knew!)


is short for 걔는 지금 유럽에 있는것을 모라요? but 모라요 is omitted but in my question 어떡해 isn't omitted    
 is it correct?


----------



## galaxeer

p0p0popo said:


> oh! I understand very clear now
> thank you
> 
> To test that I was truly understand it
> 
> in the song 사랑인걸요 - 써니, 태연
> 사랑인걸요 is mean  "A thing that is love" is it correct?
> 
> and
> 
> is short for 걔는 지금 유럽에 있는것을 모라요? but 모라요 is omitted but in my question 어떡해 isn't omitted
> is it correct?



errm, NO, to both questions.

1. 사랑인걸 and 사랑인 걸(사랑인 것을) are not the same thing.

-ㄴ걸 is an ending.
것 is a noun.

것을 can be abbreviated to 걸
but this 걸 is not the same thing as -ㄴ걸

2. Same as above. 유럽에 있는걸 is not 유럽에 있는 걸(유럽에 있는 것을).


edit: colored text


----------



## oloekis

"It is love" can be translated as "사랑인걸","사랑이야","사랑이다","사랑이군","사랑이잖아" etc etc etc depending on the context. The differences between those choices can be arranged by nuance that concerns the situation, context, if you are looking for the meaning in actual language uses', not the grammar rules.

And same goes with "I like it" as it can be translated as "좋은걸", "좋은데","좋다","좋아","좋군", etc etc.

See dramas with Korean subtitle, watching closely how they act using such as "-은걸" in what kind of situations.


----------



## p0p0popo

I still don't understand
If you say that, how can I know that ㄴ걸 is an ending or an abbreviation of ㄴ것을

and if it is an ending what does it truly mean??

Could you please explain it more clearly
Thank you very much

PS. Sorry for asking so many questions.


----------



## galaxeer

p0p0popo said:


> I still don't understand
> If you say that, how can I know that ㄴ걸 is an ending or an abbreviation of ㄴ것을
> 
> and if it is an ending what does it truly mean??
> 
> Could you please explain it more clearly
> Thank you very much
> 
> PS. Sorry for asking so many questions.



Please notice the 띄어쓰기 in my previous post.
사랑인걸
사랑인 걸 
See? 

But in reality, not every phrase is written with a proper 띄어쓰기. In fact, 띄어쓰기 is very unreliable
Then how do I know, when there's no 띄어쓰기, if it's 사랑인걸 or an abbv of 사랑인 것을? There's no simple way. You need the context.


사랑인걸 means just 'It's love'.
-ㄴ걸 CAN show a feeling of frustration/surprise/objection/admiration. (I'm not sure if I chose the right English words) 
But it does NOT automatically add the 'surprise' feeling. This is the part where you are having a misunderstanding.


And please read this again


littlemonyou said:


> "It is love" can be translated as "사랑인걸","사랑이야","사랑이다","사랑이군","사랑이잖아" etc etc etc depending on the context. The differences between those choices can be arranged by nuance that concerns the situation, context, if you are looking for the meaning in actual language uses', not the grammar rules.
> 
> And same goes with "I like it" as it can be translated as "좋은걸", "좋은데","좋다","좋아","좋군", etc etc.
> 
> See dramas with Korean subtitle, watching closely how theya act using such as "-은걸" in what kind of situations.


----------



## oloekis

'-는걸' expresses something different with what you've already known or expected.


----------



## p0p0popo

ok thank you 
I think I understand it more clearly now.
thank you very much


----------

